
PSA: NYC hurricane evacuation zones map - taylorbuley
http://www.nyc.gov/html/oem/downloads/pdf/hurricane_map_english.pdf
======
thomasgerbe
Alternatively: [http://project-s3.wnyc.org/news-maps/hurricane-
zones/hurrica...](http://project-s3.wnyc.org/news-maps/hurricane-
zones/hurricane-zones.html)

~~~
commiebob
Thank you for the usable, non-pdf link.

------
Alex3917
Something I learned yesterday: Apparently La Guardia has a midnight curfew,
meaning that any planes that need to land after midnight get rerouted to JFK.
Although this curfew often gets extended due to weather, it's still something
worth keeping in mind when booking return flights into LGA that get in after
10pm in general.

------
DonnyV
Really a pdf...government. A simple jpeg would of worked.

~~~
wtallis
Not really. This file is 1.5MB, and a 150dpi low-quality JPEG export of that
is 2.7MB and the street names are barely legible. For a map like this,
consisting of mostly text and really simple vector data, with only a handful
of colors, raster images are really inefficient.

~~~
cema
Would svg be better? I mean, lighter and legible.

~~~
wtallis
Not likely. A quick test of several compression formats shows that this file
can only be shrunk by about 20KB, so it's already had most of the redundancy
removed. Re-encoding the same information as SVG isn't going to make it more
compact. What would make for a more compact download would be removing detail:
the coastlines could be simplified, and perhaps not all the roads need to be
shown. That would also speed up client-side rendering time, which is the
biggest downside compared to raster images.

------
dman
Does anyone know anything similar for Jersey City?

~~~
mdellavo
Voluntary evacuation for downtown.
[http://www.jerseycityindependent.com/2011/08/26/jersey-
city-...](http://www.jerseycityindependent.com/2011/08/26/jersey-city-put-
under-flood-and-hurricane-watches-as-officials-eye-irene/)

------
diminish
helpful work;

